# Unemployment assistance



## Vectra57 (16 Mar 2005)

If you take voluntary redundancy, are you still entitled to unemployment assistance, assuming you have the required stamps , while you are in the process of looking for another job, thanks


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2005)

First things first - _Unemployment Assistance_ is means tested and is not _PRSI_ linked. _Unemployment Benefit_ is _PRSI_ linked and not means tested. If you have a _PRSI_ contribution history then you may be entitled to _UB_ and I presume that this is what you're referring to. If you are made redundant and meet the relevant _PRSI_ contribution criteria then you qualify for _UB_ after something like 6 (?) days after the commencement of the period of unemployment. The thing to do is to register as unemployed as soon as possible after becoming unemployed and bring your documentation (certificate of redundancy RP1/2 (?), _P45_, _P60_, identification etc.) with you. Your claim will generally be processed fairly efficiently and arrangements can be made to pay benefit directly to your bank account if you like. See the DSFA and  sites for more on this. Note that you can also submit a claim for a tax refund in respect of unused tax credits that will eventually offset tax already paid to _Revenue_ if relevant using a [broken link removed]. If you don't do this then when you return to work your tax/credits should balance out or else you can still process a claim for unused tax credits/allowances at the end of the tax year (i.e. you don't necessarily lose out by not claiming now). Don't forget to check for other welfare benefits to which you may be entitled (e.g. especially if you have a spouse or other dependents). If you are married and your spouse is working then make sure that you are on [broken link removed] so that your spouse can gain the benefit of your credits/allowances/standard rate band increase if this is not already the case.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Biggles (16 Mar 2005)

*..*

If you were to resign from your job, then there may be some period of disqualification.

In a redundancy situation, this would be unlikely to be the case.

However, in all circumstances you should present yourself anat your local employment exchange ON YOUR FIRST DAY OF UNEMPLOYMENT.  Any period of disqualification or delay will only take effect from the day you show up.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

*However, in all circumstances you should present yourself anat your local employment exchange ON YOUR FIRST DAY OF UNEMPLOYMENT. Any period of disqualification or delay will only take effect from the day you show up.*

Attending the welfare offices ASAP after unemployment starts is important but if there is a delay they may not penalise you. I was made redundant a few years ago and was unemployed for a few months. I was only able to register as unemployed at the welfare office about a week after it happened and they backdated my claim for _UB_ with reference to the actual day that I was made redundant so I didn't lose out.


----------



## Murt10 (17 Mar 2005)

*Re: Redundancy..*

The amount of redundancy you receive can also affect the disqualification period

It's buried in here:

www.welfare.ie/foi/ub_unempben.html


"Redundancy Payments and Periods of Disqualification  Amount of Redundancy Payment

Period of Disqualification

€19,046.07 - €25,400            1 Week

€25,401 - €31,750                2 Weeks

€31,751 - €38,100                3 Weeks

€38,101 - €44,450                4 Weeks

€44,451 - €50,800                5 Weeks

€50,801 - €57,150                6 Weeks

€57,151 - €63,500                7 Weeks

€63,501 - €69,850                8 Weeks

€69,851 and over                 9 Weeks"


Murt


----------



## Biggles (17 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*



> I was only able to register as unemployed at the welfare office about a week after it happened and they backdated my claim for UB with reference to the actual day that I was made redundant so I didn't lose out.



Yes, but this isn't an approach that you can rely on.  The official can reasonably ask why you weren't available to sign on on your first day on unemployment (after all you were available for work) and if your answer doesn't convince, you may lose out.

The safest approach is to show up ASAP.  This eliminates any uncertainty.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

Yes - fair point. And useful information above about how redundancy entitlements can affect _UB/UA_ claims.


----------



## dubinamerica (17 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

I'm wondering something on a similar area .. if myself and husband were to show up back in Ireland having been out of the country for a few years could we potentially be eligible for UA or UB ?  
We're in the process of purchasing a second investment property - first one has tenant . Would be bringing back some savings from the U.S. also . Would that mean we're not entitled to anything ??   Any ideas ?? I'm hoping that one/both of us is sorted out with work quite quickly but I'm realistic enough to realize it could take a few weeks/months to get sorted out if things don't go to plan.. We've one child so does that impact eligibility ??   Any pointers would be great.


----------



## Murt10 (17 Mar 2005)

Unemployment Benefit is at present based on contributions paid suring the 2003 tax year so I assume that that rules you out.

Unemployment Assistance is a means tested payment. Among other things, the value of all your assets (including both first and second investment properties) will be taken into account in determining eligibility. "If the house is let, the owner is assessed with the capital value of the property, not with the income from the letting." 

www.welfare.ie/foi/meansassess.html

In another thread you asked about closing down a 401K account and transferring a large amount of dollars to Euros so between one thing and another I would not think you will qualify for a means tested payment. 

You could also have a problem with the  habitual residence condition  There is a presumption that an applicant for any of the relevant payments is not habitually resident in the State at the time of making the application until the contrary is shown by him or her. The onus is on the applicant to prove that s/he is habitually resident in the State.

www.welfare.ie/publications/hrc.html


Murt


----------



## ClubMan (17 Mar 2005)

Somebody moving to _Ireland_ from abroad may get some _PRSI_ credits for _Social Security/National Insurance_ payments made while abroad. Best to check with the DSFA. There is some information on the  and [broken link removed] websites that might be of interest to you.


----------



## dubinamerica (18 Mar 2005)

Thank you both for your replies. There's a lot of really useful information here. I hadn't been aware of any agreements for social security.  I'll look over all these sites and gather up some more info .. any potentially more questions in the coming weeks ; ) 

thanks again.


----------

